# Tool



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

What is the most important TOOL you poses that you use in the work you do in excavating & sitework?


Nick


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

it would be either the spinner or sewer laser, big time savers


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

My brain, it's just some days I don't seem to use it much.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

If I'm by myself I'd have to say the lazer sensor that goes on the stick!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

my hands


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

Wrecking bar. Gets the job done no matter what.


----------



## bobstrat (Apr 5, 2006)

a good ditch man


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

bobstrat i wholeheartedly agree. pipelayer should be the best paid man on the job in reality, you can have a million dollars worth of equipment sitting there, but the pace of that pipe crew is solely dictated at how efficient the pipelayer is


----------



## chrisherk (Dec 11, 2005)

jmic said:


> If I'm by myself I'd have to say the lazer sensor that goes on the stick!


 Joe, do you have the one with the magnet? how accurate can you get with it? I havent used mine yet


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Chris,
Yes it's magnetic mount ( very strong, it doesn't move ). I move right along with it and can get it within a tenth +- without to many problems.


----------



## bobstrat (Apr 5, 2006)

dayexco said:


> bobstrat i wholeheartedly agree. pipelayer should be the best paid man on the job in reality, you can have a million dollars worth of equipment sitting there, but the pace of that pipe crew is solely dictated at how efficient the pipelayer is


i get sent out on a lot of rental jobs and i can't tell you how much time/money/screenings/extra ruts to fix are caused by incompetent guys in the hole and then of course it ends up being my fault (!!??!!)


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

jmic said:


> Chris,
> Yes it's magnetic mount ( very strong, it doesn't move ). I move right along with it and can get it within a tenth +- without to many problems.


Joe,

Is that +- a tenth of a yard your referring to?

Nick


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Nah, thats too much, I'm better than that. a tenth of a yard = 3.6" +- a tenth would be 7.2" 
a tenth = 1 1/4" +- a tenth would be 2 1/2" spread.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Joseph,

Are you a mathematical genius?


Nick


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I've never heard of people using tenths in yards.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Rino,
Must be something in the water up in Canaan.:laughing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

When I posted this I was going to reply “My Brain” reading over the posts I would now reply “You” as the word applies to the total person showing up to work. The physical ability, the mental reasoning ability, experience and attitude. For all your answers are a product of these things. 

Nick


----------

